# My Striped Raphael Catfish



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is some photos of my striped raphael catfish in my 90gal tank I got them for cleaning up after my flowerhorn and pink convict at first I wasn't sure how they would all get along but they seem to be fine my flowerhorn did try and chase them at first but doesn't bother them anymore what so ever I wasn't a big fan of them at first cause they hide allot but now they seem to come out any time food hits the water day or night and im a big fan of them now they do a great job of keeping the tank clean of food there is also a spotted raphael catfish in the tank but I never ever see it even at night only time ive seen it is when I removed the piece of driftwood from the tank and even then he wouldn't leave the piece of wood he is still alive but super inactive


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

here is a quick video of them


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

here is a quick video of them


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Cute! I love the colouring. My big featherfins are a great cleanup crew, but they're more getting territorial as they get older.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I got a huge one off of sunshine, hes like 7" ... They are also called talking catfish. If you take them out of the water they make a croaking sound 

I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

one of the coolest catfish ever is the megolodorus irwini "giant raphael catfish


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Acid...cool fish. Got one myself and he never misses feeding time either lol but doesn't hide much either, usually out in the open or head poked out the cave or chillin under some wood. 

Mac, thats a cool one, probably eat all my fish at that size lol

Foxtail, I could be mistaken but I think all catfish have that ability. Atleast everyone I have ever caught has done it when pulling out the hook lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

red tail cats bark like a dog lol kinda funny..


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya, most fish make that noise... Burping out air from the swim bladder... I think the raph actually makes the noise with its pectoral fins... Kinda like a cricket

I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

featherfins are also called "squeakers". I had one with a fungal lesion that I had to pull out of the tank and swab with methyblu, and he always "eeped" when I had him out of the water. He recovered fine, but the noise scared the crap out of me the first time.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats funny Elle lol glad to hear he recovered


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

First time I ever heard one squeak was a Pictus Cat. Scared the bejesus outta me when I was transfering it to my tank. Since then had several Featherfin that were all very vocal as well.


----------

